# À justa



## Alej

Hola!

Alguien puede decirme el significado de "à justa" en español?

En el diccionario me pone que significa "a la medida", pero por el contexto de la frase lo veo más como "por los pelos". La frase es la siguiente:

"O carro  elevou-se como um avião, roçando pela viatura mais próxima, de que se livrou mesmo *à justa*"

Gracias!


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido, Alej. 

  À justa.  =  Nem mais nem menos; precisamente, exatamente.


----------



## Alej

Gracias Vanda.

¿Podrias darme otras frases ejemplos? No lo comprendo muy bien. Parece redundante el "mesmo" y después "à justa".

Gracias!


----------



## Vanda

Oi Alej,

Coloquei a definição para que alguém que domine melhor o espanhol possa te explicar...


----------



## Mangato

En español diríamos con el mismo significado:

...el coche se elevó como un avión, rozando con el vehículo más próximo, del que se libró *justo por la mínima* 

*mesmo* es adverbio que significa en este caso exactamente. 

Saludos,

MG


----------



## Alej

De acuerdo, gracias otra vez, Vanda!


----------



## Alej

Vale, queda entendido. Realmente yo comprendi ese significado, entendiéndolo como "justo por la mínima", "por los pelos", o algo así. Sin embargo, el diccinario (Porto Editora) me confundió un poco al poner una única aepción: "a medida".

Por eso me gustaria saber, adicionalmente, si puede usasrse esta expresión en otro contexto, por ejemplo: trajes a medida => "fatos à justa" o algo asi.

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Mangato

Alej said:


> Vale, queda entendido. Realmente yo comprendi ese significado, entendiéndolo como "justo por la mínima", "por los pelos", o algo así. Sin embargo, el diccinario (Porto Editora) me confundió un poco al poner una única aepción: "a medida".
> 
> Por eso me gustaria saber, adicionalmente, si puede usasrse esta expresión en otro contexto, por ejemplo: trajes a medida => "fatos à justa" o algo asi.
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda!


 
Mi respuesta se refiere a la variante de Brasil. Es una locución adverbial. La traducción *por los pelos* me parece *mesmo ótima*

Ve lo que dice el diccionario Aurelio
*justa**4*
*. *
1.*Us. na loc. adv. à justa. *

*À justa. *1. Nem mais nem menos; precisamente, exatamente.


En Portugal, Diccionario Priberam on line:

*à justa*: exactamente!exatamente; nem de mais nem de menos
No recuerdo nunca haber oído* fatos à justa*, pero espera otras opiniones


----------



## Carfer

No português de Portugal, _'à justa'_ também significa efectivamente _'por los pelos',_ de que nós também temos a equivalente _'por um cabelo',_ se bem que _'por um cabelo'_ signifique mais precisamente _'mesmo, mesmo_ _à justa' (_ou seja,uma situação limite).
Os fatos dizem-se _'à medida' _(os que não são comprados no pronto-a-vestir), não _'à justa'__._ Podemos é dizer _'o fato serve-me à justa_', mas aí o significado já dependerá do contexto. Tanto pode querer dizer que tem as minhas medidas exactas, nem de mais, nem de menos, como também, por exemplo, que está no limite de me poder servir, isto é, um centímetro menos e já não o poderia vestir por me ficar demasiado apertado.


----------



## Alej

Muchísimas gracias, Carfer, con esto si me me ha quedado todo mucho más claro.


----------



## Alej

Bueno, voy a inventar unas cuantas frases, a ver si lo he entendido bien. El que tenga tiempo que me corrija, y de paso espero no cometer otros fallos no relacionados con el "à justa". (pero si se corrigen también se agradecen)  =)

- "Apanhei o autocarro à justa"

- Con más énfasis todavía: "Apanhei o autocarro mesmo à justa"

- "Estava a andar muito rápido de bici, tinha chovido e não tive uma queda mesmo à justa"

- "O carro é mesmo pequeno, e detrás três pessoas ficam à justa".

- "Este computador parece que foi feito à justa para mim"

- "Não chumbei no exame à justa"

- "Desculpa, mas não podes vir viver connosco, neste apartamento estamos à justa".

Gracias!


----------



## Carfer

Alej said:


> Bueno, voy a inventar unas cuantas frases, a ver si lo he entendido bien. El que tenga tiempo que me corrija, y de paso espero no cometer otros fallos no relacionados con el "à justa". (pero si se corrigen también se agradecen) =)
> 
> - "Apanhei o autocarro à justa"  (por pouco não o perdi/apanhei-o por pouco)
> 
> - Con más énfasis todavía: "Apanhei o autocarro mesmo à justa" (por muito pouco não o perdi/apanhei-o por muito pouco, _in extremis_)
> 
> - "Estava a andar muito rápido de bici, tinha chovido e não tive uma queda mesmo à justa" (não tem nada de errado dizer assim. Contudo, talvez soe mais natural _'por pouco não tive uma queda')_
> 
> - "O carro é mesmo pequeno, e detrás/atrás três pessoas ficam/cabem à justa". (ficam/cabem apertadas)
> 
> - "Este computador parece que foi feito à justa para mim" (foi feito á minha medida, ajusta-se exactamente às minhas necessidades)
> 
> - "Não chumbei no exame à justa" (por pouco não chumbei)
> 
> - "Desculpa, mas não podes vir viver connosco, neste apartamento estamos à justa".  (estamos apertados, não cabe cá mais ninguém)
> 
> Gracias!


 
Entendeu perfeitamente (as notas a azul não são correcções, mas sim a explicitação do sentido para que não restem dúvidas)


----------



## Alej

Después de este "examen" ya siento un poco más completo mi portugués.

Muchas gracias, Carfer.


----------

